# any good books?



## shook7 (Jul 31, 2007)

what are some good books about food that aren't on recipes or techniques. i recently read daniel bouluds "letters to a young chef." is there anything else like that out there? thanks


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

On Food and Cooking by Harold McGee


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Heat
Reach of a Chef
Like Water for Chocolate
Aphrodite
Napa
Becoming a Chef
Careme, chef to kings


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

There's always Kitchen Confidential.


----------



## sawse (Oct 29, 2007)

* The chemistry of cooking

Kitchen science explains why bread rises, egg whites whip and slushies don't freeze hard*


----------



## kiwicook (Jun 11, 2007)

CookWise by Shirley O Corriher. Teaches a lot about the science behind cooking, Excellent book.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

*Debt to Pleasure * - You could say it's about food, but it's about a lot in between. The author proposes menus and then kind of dances around the recipes and talks about different points of interest and his life (fiction I believe).

Anyway, it's not the usual style of writing I'm used to. His sentences carry on and he uses a lot of parentheses. The thing is, he rewards you for reading his long winded stuff by throwing something out that gives you a hefty chuckle.

Normally, with something this hard to read, I would have thrown it on the ground within the first chapter, however, I can't really put it down. It's a good find.

*Julie and Julia * - a woman decides to make ALL of the recipes in Julia Child's cookbook, Mastering the Art of French Cooking and it's quite funny.


----------



## chef at heart (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks! I just picked up "Julie and Julia" on Ebay for less than $5, shipped. I'm looking forward to a fun read.


----------



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

Omnivore's Dilemma by Michael Pollan. This really makes you examine your food choices and is incredibly thought provoking.


----------



## curdled & broke (Nov 29, 2007)

Bull Cook And Authentic Historical Recipes and Practises by George and Berthe Herter


Insane genius, read the reviews on Amazon and find this ignored classic of American cookery. it's all here; surviving atomic bombs,cooking squirel, Jesus' recipe for spinach, and tucked in the middle, blanched corn dressed with walnut oil ! I was not familiar with that combination of flavors, and it rocks.

Easily the most individualistic cookbook i have ever read.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

My Last Supper looks like a fun read. I've flipped through it at the book store and caught an interview with the author, Melanie Dunea on KCRW's GOOD FOOD. You can download the pod cast here


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

I loved Omnivore's Dilemma. Also really enjoyed The United States of Arugula. Got some bad reviews about vague references and TMI about Beard and Claiborne. But I thought a good read for the timeline of what we eat.
A wonderful story of growing up and eating in South Africa-the Saffrom Pear Tree, beautiful story of family and food.
Right now I am reading Return to Paris-- Colette Rossant-lovely so far.
In the staging area here and food related are--Backstage with Julia, which got great reviews here. And, Mediterrean Summer, written by a chef who leaves the restaurants for a yacht job in Italy.
All on Amazon.

Happy Holidays,
Nan


----------



## kiwicook (Jun 11, 2007)

Me, too. I found it by chance at the secondhand bookshop at my local market last week. Quite delightful.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I just bought Omnivore's Dilemma and In Defense of Food, the follow up.


----------



## kiwicook (Jun 11, 2007)

I've just received a review copy of _1001 Foods You Must Eat Before You Die_. I will have to tick off the ones I've already tried and see if I have enough time left to take up the challenge  It's being published here in Australia in March.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

How about these?

The Secret Life of Lobsters (Trevor Corman?)
brilliant book on lobsters....He just came out with another about Sushi, but I haven't read it yet

Salt by Mark Kurlansky....history of salt...fascinating

The Lobster Coast is another good book about lobster fishermen

Oyster on the Half Shell, a world history

Cat Man


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I just read half of kitchen confidential last night....and while I still think the guy is a smug prick, I did enjoy the book so far.


----------



## thecook12 (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree... "Julie and Julia" is a good book


----------



## thecook12 (Feb 16, 2008)

If you have children... I just published a cookbook called "Let The Kids Cook!" It is on amazon.com if you are interested. 

It's great because the recipes are not hamburgers and hot dogs. They are more adult recipes, such as spanish paella, meatloaf and apple crisp. And they are recipes that children can actually do.

Please check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## casericco (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds like a good one. I will have to check it out.


----------



## atvlover (Mar 29, 2008)

A simple cook book about seafood.
Where can i find one ?
I live in Germany, but i didn't fount anything good


----------



## thecook12 (Feb 16, 2008)

In one of my travels I picked up a simple cookbook called America's Best Fish and Seafood by Landoll's. Don't know if it is still in print, but it was simple and easy to follow.


----------

